#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   Lumbale CT (LWK2 bis SWK1) >

## BioPeter

Im seitl. Topogramm Steilstellung der LWS. Minderung des Zwischenwirbelraumes LWK5/
SWK1. Im Transversalschnitt im Segment LWK2/3 dorsales Bulbing, Teilverkalkung, Spinal-
kanal sowie Neuroforamina trotz Hypertrophie der Facettengelenke noch ausreichend weit. Im Segment LWK3/4 gleichgearteter  Befund. Im Segment LWK4/5 links intrafora-
minale Protrusio mit Teilverkalkung. Hierdurch, sowie durch Hypertrophie der Facetten-
gelenke Irritation der hier austretenden Nervenwurzeln L4 links. Spinalkanal bei kräftigen
intraspinalen Fettkörper auf etwa 7mm im Sagittaldurchmesser stenosiert. Im Segment
LWK5/SWK1 Zustand nach Entfernung des Ligamenthum flavum links leichtgradige Narben
bildung links intraspinal, jedoch kein relevant raumfordernder Effekt. Die Nervenwurzel S1
links leichtgradig verzogen, jedoch nicht komprimiert. Durch intraforaminale Protrusio mit
Teilverkalkung und Hypertrophie der Facettengelenke Neuroforamen links mehr als rechts
stenosiert mit möglicher Kompression der Nervenwurzel L5 links intraforaminal. :loser_3_cut:

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Peter 
Die Lendenwirbelsäule ist steilgestellt bzw die Wölbung nach vorn ist zu schwach ausgeprägt. 
Zwischen 2. und 3 Lendenwirbel ist die Bandscheibe nach hinten vorgewölbt, sie ist z. T. verkalkt. Die Zwischenwirbelgeelenke sind zwar knöchern umbaut, trotzdem sind die Zwischenwirbellöcher (= Austrittsstelle der Nerven) sowie der Rückenmarkkanal nicht verengt.
Gleicher Befund zwischen 4. und 5. Lendenwirbel. Zusätzlich erkennt man hier eine Bandscheibenvorwölbung nach links, der austretende Nerv wird gedrückt. Das Bindegewebe im Rückenmarkkanal ist auf dieser Höhe vermehrt, er ist dadurch leicht verengt. 
Das Bandscheibenfach zwischen 5. Lendenwirbel und Kreuzbein ist höhengemindert. Ein Band der Wirbelsäule war früher mal entfernt worden, hier haben sich Narben zwischen den Wirbeln gebildet. Sie verdrängen aber nicht wesentlich Raum.
Der austeretende Nerv oberhalb des Kreuzbeines links weicht von seiner Bahn ab, obwohl auf ihn keinen Druck ausgeübt wird. Bedingt durch eine Bandscheibenvorwölbung mit leichter Verkalkung und knöchernem Umbau der Zwischenwirbelgelenke kommt es zu einer vernegung der Zwischenwirbellöcher, links mehr als rechts. Die linke Nervenwurzel stehet dadurch evl unter Druck. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## BioPeter

Werte Christiane! Ihre "Übersetzung" hat mir sehr geholfen. Vielen Dank! Man hofft, daß Schmerzproblem mittels Krankengymnastik
zu lösen. Ansonsten müßte erneut operiert werden, meinte mein Hausarzt. Servus aus Oberbayern

----------

